# Where is everyone?



## bootlegend (Mar 8, 2010)

I've been a lurker on the board now for about a year, but I'm getting ready to take the PE in October. Just wondering if the board is normally this slow. I would have thought there would be lots of activity given that the spring exam is just a few weeks away. Maybe everyone is too busy studying....


----------



## maryannette (Mar 8, 2010)

Welcome, lurker bootlegend. It does seem a little slow. I think everyone is busy studying, or trying to keep the job they have.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 8, 2010)

Let's get this party started!!!

:multiplespotting:


----------



## maximus808 (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree, I'm taking it in April 10'


----------



## PDXStructural (Mar 8, 2010)

Agreed bootlegend, I too have been lurking in the shadows. Where is the April 2010 thread already?


----------



## maryannette (Mar 8, 2010)

Welcome, lurkers!


----------



## bootlegend (Mar 9, 2010)

If I were taking it in April I would be too busy studying too. How many hours are you all studying weekly right now?


----------



## Phalanx (Mar 9, 2010)

bootlegend said:


> If I were taking it in April I would be too busy studying too. How many hours are you all studying weekly right now?


I haven't been keeping track of how much time I spend studying. The actual time is not important to me so long as the studying is efficient (i.e. few distractions if any). That being said, I studied for about 30 hours before I gained confidence in my knowledge of the subjects covered on the Civil PE. Right now, I probably study 15-20 hours per week, but it depends on my ambition during the week.

As long as I study well enough to pass the exam, the time was well spent. Hopefully, I will be as confident during the PE exam as I was during the FE. After the morning part of the FE, I knew I was going to pass, so I celebrated at lunch with a beer.

BEND OVER NCEES 'CUZ PHALANX IS DRIVIN' APRIL 16th. :bananadoggywow:


----------



## maximus808 (Mar 9, 2010)

Here’s what I’ve done so far beginning from January:

1.	Chose a depth (transportation) and begin doing problems relating to trans in the CERM.

2.	Went through the ASCE SmartPros CDs once, and printed material. This was good that it got me familiar with the material.

3.	Went through Trans. 6 min. Solutions

4.	Went though NCEES 2004 and 2008 books.

With 37 days left till the exam. I have tabbed most of books listed above, including the HCM, Green Book, and a little of the Roadside Design Guide.

I’ve read on many forums that the NCEES books are closest replica to the exam, so I will be focusing my studying around these books for the remainder of the period until the exam. I will try and focus on Trans, Geo, Water, and a little on the rest. But those 3 I will try and get down as best as I can given the time. What do you guys think?

Thanks.


----------



## maximus808 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey guys, I posted some new questions on the board if you want to check it out. Thanks.


----------



## humner (Mar 9, 2010)

Nope, have not studied most of the week, except at work. Does that count? Just finished rebuilding my hot tub. Amazing how one blue wire set for 110 volts not 220 volts makes a difference. I wonder if it will be on the test?


----------



## sac_engineer (Mar 11, 2010)

As long as you're only studying for the 8-hour, then 15-20 hours per week for a couple months should be fine. In California, the state specific exams take up as much study time as the 8-hour; however, they're only 2.5 hours long but 50 questions each (3 min/question). The best way to study is by solving problems and not just learn from the answers. Read the problem, decide on a methodology and follow-through. You'll learn how to solve problems faster when you struggle through the process and make mistakes along the way. There's no easy way to prepare for the PE exam.


----------



## khp (Mar 18, 2010)

I figure I'm about 75% done studying. I've spent the last 2 months reading the CERM, various test books and references. I'm going to spend the last 4 weeks doing practice problems, practice tests and tabbing/ noting my references.

I started strong in Jan/ Feb but have slowed down recently. I probably put in about 1-2 hours per day or about 10-20 hr a week. I expect in these last few weeks that number will go way up.


----------



## bootlegend (Mar 19, 2010)

That is probably about where I'm at right now, 1-2 hours a day, but not even every day. I'm not taking it until the fall, so those numbers will steadily increase as the spring and summer go on.


----------



## NEED2009 (Mar 20, 2010)

everyone is probably stress about their jobs &amp; exam...


----------

